# Nutrients of choice



## mistaman (Apr 13, 2008)

The grower of easily the best nugs i have seen uses this stuff called Original Ka-Bloom.  it says original across the main logo.  He said you have to get the original and not just normal Ka-Bloom because it was owned by a couple and they broke up.  Anyways now i can only find General hydroponics Kool Bloom that was previously Ka-Bloom.

Is this a good solution for flowering?  How many ppms should i use?


Also what nutrients are ideal for vegging and flowering if you do not recommend Kool Bloom.  Anything besides a fertilizer? Dont forget to say how much to use or how many ppms

thx guys


----------



## mistaman (Apr 13, 2008)

ive heard good things about biobizz and botanicare but i need a specific regime that works good.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Wish I could help you but I don't grow hydro. I'm sure someone will get on here and help you out though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## mistaman (Apr 14, 2008)

i am using a foxfarm sea forest organic mix.  if anyone can recommend a regime that would work good for flowering.  i am using foxfarm grow big or something like that at 300 ppms on some new rooted clones foliar spraying.  i need to have a good regime for flowering that doesnt go over 800 ppms.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 14, 2008)

Heres the hydro feeding schedule. 

View attachment hydrofeed.pdf


----------



## mistaman (Apr 14, 2008)

hahah i just said im using organic.  bombbud if u could plz help me ive seen you on another forum i cant post on cuz im not admin registered yet.  i need a biobizz/botanicare or foxfarm regime.  preferably biobizz or botanicare or even a GH. i found the ones on the website but i need a good regime that isnt trying to get me to use way more fert then nessisary like a typical fertilizer company schedule


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 15, 2008)

I always follow the companies charts...never had a problem.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 15, 2008)

mistaman all of the feeding schedules for the nutes are posted on the companies websites, why would the companies give you an improper feeding schedule? I am using botanicare and have followed their directions to a "T" and haven't had any problems. just search google...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

The PPM's don't lie..


----------



## mistaman (Apr 15, 2008)

the answer is obvious, because theyre trying to get you to use more of their product than what is healthy for your plants.  I need a good nuting schedule that someone knows works good


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

We all follow directions, why don't you try??


----------



## mistaman (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you sure everyone here uses a company made fert schedule?  I find it hard to believe that using the recommended regimes from the brands would be the most effective.  For example: theres a billion different blooming stimulants, maybe one brand makes a better blooming stimulant but another brand makes a better veg fertilizer or flowering fert.  I mean is it really nessisary to buy all of the botanicare or biobizz bottles?  Im sure between all 10 bottles there are some nice substitutes.  
Also im sure the optimum ppm on a fert thats lower than whats recommended.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 16, 2008)

mistaman said:
			
		

> The grower of easily the best nugs i have seen uses this stuff called Original Ka-Bloom. it says original across the main logo. He said you have to get the original and not just normal Ka-Bloom because it was owned by a couple and they broke up. Anyways now i can only find General hydroponics Kool Bloom that was previously Ka-Bloom.
> 
> Is this a good solution for flowering? How many ppms should i use?
> 
> ...


 
_I found it to be very strong.  go easy.  it is not a general nute, it is a ripening agent only.  read the label, eh._


----------



## mistaman (Apr 16, 2008)

he  was the one that told me not to read the labels and uses a low ppm of just 150 from clone to flowering.  amazing stuff tho


----------

